# iPod touch et accès internet



## Lledrith (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais s'il y avait moyen de connecter un iPod Touch par un moyen quelconque (câble, wifi, bluetooth) à un téléphone mobile afin de pouvoir bénéficier de la connexion internet sur son iPod Touch dans un endroit où il n'y a pas de Wifi 

En fait actuellement j'ai un téléphone tactile, un pocket PC en fait, mais je trouve ça pénible comme téléphone, je m'aperçois que je met plus de temps qu'avec un téléphone tout simple pour prendre un appel, ou téléphoner, sans compter que parfois ça plante.

Et donc j'envisageais, soit l'achat d'un iPhone, mais bon je vais avoir le même souci, les téléphones non tactiles sont je trouve plus simples pour téléphoner, ou alors un téléphone simple et un iPod touch pour la musique, les applis, ...

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible. Si tu veux avoir accès à Internet n'importe où, c'est l'iPhone qu'il te faut (avec l'abonnement adapté).

Avec un iPod Touch tu ne peux avoir accès à Internet qu'en te connectant à une borne wi-fi.


----------



## Lledrith (20 Août 2009)

Ok merci. Et je suppose qu'un téléphone portable wifi ne peut pas faire office de relais wifi, ça serait trop simple 

Bon alors je me prendrais un iPhone, dès que mes points me permettront d'en avoir un à un prix raisonnable 


Edit : ah tiens, je viens de trouver ça :
http://www.paperblog.fr/493741/se-connecter-a-internet-sur-son-ipod-touch-sans-borne-wifi/

Mais bon en même temps ça veut dire qu'il faut un téléphone sous windows mobile, et si justement je voulais faire ça, ipod touch + téléphone simple, c'est pour avoir un téléphone plus simple d'utilisation qu'un windows mobile


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> Edit : ah tiens, je viens de trouver ça :
> http://www.paperblog.fr/493741/se-connecter-a-internet-sur-son-ipod-touch-sans-borne-wifi/
> 
> Mais bon en même temps ça veut dire qu'il faut un téléphone sous windows mobile, et si justement je voulais faire ça, ipod touch + téléphone simple, c'est pour avoir un téléphone plus simple d'utilisation qu'un windows mobile



Le téléphone doit être équipé 3G ou Edge, ce qui suppose aussi un abonnement adapté à l'utilisation d'Internet.

Autrement dit, dans ton cas, ça revient à acheter 2 appareils (le téléphone et l'iPod Touch) pour faire la même chose qu'avec l'iPhone (connexion Internet en 3G ou Edge). Sans intérêt. Autant acheter directement un iPhone.


----------



## Bazinga (21 Août 2009)

Il y avait un projet qui semblait fonctionner pour faire passer Internet par le cable.

Cette remarque et question me parait assez importante car nous ne sommes pas tous des geeks avec un wifi omniprésent!

A suivre...

Apres 4 secondes de Google:

http://modmyi.com/forums/general-ip...ernet-iphone-through-usb-no-wifi-no-edge.html

http://alk2blog.blogspot.com/

A tester...


----------



## Lledrith (21 Août 2009)

Euh oui mais tes liens c'est comment accéder au net à partir d'un iPhone... moi ce n'est pas ce que je cherche, c'est un moyen d'accéder au net via un iPod touch...

Mais bon je vais je pense me prendre un iPhone... mais plus tard... là pas les moyens encore


----------



## Bazinga (21 Août 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> Euh oui mais tes liens c'est comment accéder au net à partir d'un iPhone... moi ce n'est pas ce que je cherche, c'est un moyen d'accéder au net via un iPod touch...


 
Ok sorry



Lledrith a dit:


> Ok merci. Et je suppose qu'un téléphone portable wifi ne peut pas faire office de relais wifi, ça serait trop simple


 
Certains peuvent le faire via des magouilles ou bidouilles +- légales je pense


----------

